# glands up in 18 month old



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Just a quicky, is it normal for glands on a toddler to be up for weeks on end ?


Little man is ok, eating, sleeping normally but if you run your fingers lightly over his neck, he is riddled with what feels like lots of little peas .....


Dont want to waste the GP's time but they have been up for abtou 5/6 weeks now ...


what do you recon ?


thanks, daisy xxx


----------

